# When to throw eggs away!



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi
I have eggs in my incubator. This is my first time dealing with chickens of any kind. When should I get rid of a egg if I don't see anything, what day? I see dark areas in some. 
Thanks


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Some eggs are harder to see through, due to thickness of shell or shell color. If you aren't sure what you're looking for, here is a good thread on BYC that has great pics : http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/2...g-candling-pics-progression-though-incubation

If you still aren't sure after that then it's no harm to just leave the eggs until after hatch day, unless you start noticing a smell from the incubator or any of the eggs weeping liquid-then that's a bad egg-toss it!!


----------



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you. My eggs are chocolate Orpington I have fifteen days left. I let eggs rest when they arrived. And have a brinsea advanced incubator.
Thank you again for info


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

You're welcome! At six days in and it your first try, I wouldn't worry about tossing any yet. I also notice much lower hatch rates the more you candle or fiddle with the eggs, it increases the risk of bacteria from your hands/candling equipment getting into the eggs. The best rates I've had is when I just left the eggs alone, candle on day 18 at the same time I'm removing the turning tray, and just remove clear eggs at that time. Good luck!!


----------

